# Canon 5200mm f14



## Cropper (Feb 6, 2011)

Just as a curiosity for those of you who like myself never heard of this 5200mm "monster" :

http://canondc.com/canon-5200mm-f14-prime-lens-largest-dslr-lens/


Apparently at least one of our dream crazy made up lenses made it's way on to Canon's engeneers. It was actually up for sale on ebay for $45.000 ! (hey cheaper than that 1200mm !!! Go figure...)

So keep on dreaming, it might just happen.

Now where is that pocket size EF 5-5000mm f1.4 ...


----------



## tzalmagor (Feb 6, 2011)

AFAIK it's a mirror lens, which would explain why it's cheaper than the [glass elements] EF 1200mm.


----------



## epsiloneri (Feb 7, 2011)

> Canon 5200mm F14 Prime Lens is the only ultra-telephoto lens in the world capable of taking photographs of objects 18 to 32 miles away (30km to 52kms away).



Pffft... almost *any* lens can easily be used to take photographs of objects up to 1e19 miles away... I've done it with my 15mm fisheye (the Andromeda galaxy). The biggest lens I've attached to a Canon dslr is a 11000mm/f11 telescope (but it wasn't autofocusing and not manufactured by Canon).


----------



## tzalmagor (Feb 7, 2011)

Cropper said:


> Now where is that pocket size EF 5-5000mm f1.4 ...



That would require a front element with a diameter of 3.57 meter - about pocket size as a sousaphone.


----------



## Flake (Feb 7, 2011)

There were two of these lenses made by Canon specially for the Chinese military, presumably for photographing Taiwan, however atmospheric distortions ruin most long distance shots, optical quality doesn't really help.


----------

